
Ask HN: How long should it take a single developer to develop a single app? - startupdiscuss
I know, the first thing is what is the app? Let&#x27;s benchmark on a given app. Let&#x27;s say:<p>1. A todo app like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;todomvc.com<p>2. Or, say a blog app, with login (authentication)<p>How many hours ought it take a &quot;typical&quot; developer? If you feel like answering it, you can of course give a range or talk about other factors (experience level, is it documented, is it secured etc)
======
nartz
100% depends on the number of features - if you were able to granularly
document them, then could probably estimate based on that. Otherwise, this is
useless and too high level.

For instance, how long does it take to build a car? Okay well if the car needs
an automatic transmission, that takes x weeks longer. Oh you need a cupholder?
thats another x weeks. Oh also deployment. Oh also tests. Etc.

------
myworkhandle
What is a typical developer? My definition and yours will be different. It
would need to be established what skills and experience this person already
has to get to the meat of your question.

Choosing a framework would increase or help speed along the project.

There is multiple aspects that would need to be addressed. Architect, rough
design or proof of concept, testing/QA, documentation etc..

I would agree that this is too high level....

